# Mella Maltas Breeder



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone heard of Mella Maltas Breeder in Pennsylvania?
She has really good feedback reviews on Malteseonly.com How do you guys feel about that site as compared to this one?


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 4 2009, 03:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800752


> Has anyone heard of Mella Maltas Breeder in Pennsylvania?
> She has really good feedback reviews on Malteseonly.com How do you guys feel about that site as compared to this one?[/B]


I guess no one has heard of them? I'm looking at a pup from her.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never heard of her. Is she still actively showing her dogs? I noticed a lot of the photos on her website are old.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 4 2009, 02:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800752


> Has anyone heard of Mella Maltas Breeder in Pennsylvania?
> She has really good feedback reviews on Malteseonly.com How do you guys feel about that site as compared to this one?[/B]


Can't help you, as far MO goes. In order to get into the section, you are speaking of, you must purchase a "Breeder List" from 
them, within the last 30-days, which is free thru AMA. Or submit a comment, which many cannot do, as they don't even 
know who the flippin' breeder is in the first place. I also believe we have the AMA list "pinned" on Spoiled Maltese. If not, 
I'll send you the link.

In the past, I've known many posters, who purchased the (what would have been a free list) from MO, and still were NOT allowed
in the "Breeder" section. This was years ago, and they were actually banned, for asking WTF?? :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll check around for you. See what we find.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm not familiar with them, but here's their website: http://www.mellamaltamaltese.com/index.html

Make sure you do your research on any, and all breeders.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 4 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800752


> Has anyone heard of Mella Maltas Breeder in Pennsylvania?
> She has really good feedback reviews on Malteseonly.com How do you guys feel about that site as compared to this one?[/B]



I cannot comment personally on the breeder, but I did find the website http://www.mellamaltamaltese.com/ which states her line started from Marge Rozik - Villa Malta - now owned by Debbie Martin and Debbie Palmeiri It appears she recently started to show. These are all good points.


As for the website you mentioned - there is *NO COMPARISON!!* You get real time postings here, minimum sanitizing of you posts, actual help if necessary, sound advice, a new 'family', and posting your fluff butts pic doesn't cost extra. We love pics here! The mere fact you mentioned another website will get you spanked on that site - not here! Stores are named, websites are posted, breeders are here, and members who have stores are welcomed to sell their wares as long as they are a listed vendor. Oh, and did I mention the owner of this site is just terrific?!! That would be Cap'n Joe!  

When I first got here I posted the following thread - read it and decide what for yourself which forum to come to ALL the time. BTW, :Welcome 4: :SM Rocks!: 

The Other Maltese Website


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 5 2009, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801170


> When I first got here I posted the following thread - read it and decide what for yourself which forum to come to ALL the time. BTW, :Welcome 4: :SM Rocks!:
> 
> The Other Maltese Website[/B]


LOL...the "other" maltese site...


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE


> As for the website you mentioned - there is *NO COMPARISON!!* You get real time postings here, minimum sanitizing of you posts, actual help if necessary, sound advice, a new 'family', and posting your fluff butts pic doesn't cost extra. We love pics here! The mere fact you mentioned another website will get you spanked on that site - not here! Stores are named, websites are posted, breeders are here, and members who have stores are welcomed to sell their wares as long as they are a listed vendor. Oh, and did I mention the owner of this site is just terrific?!! That would be Cap'n Joe!
> 
> When I first got here I posted the following thread - read it and decide what for yourself which forum to come to ALL the time. BTW, :Welcome 4: :SM Rocks!:
> 
> The Other Maltese Website[/B]


OK, I put my foot in my mouth! =P I was playing around with "the other website" and SM is definitely more user friendly and informative. Everyone here has been very nice and helpful. Plus i love all the siggies here!  I wish I had all this advice and support when I got Angel 10 years ago. Luckily, she turned out beautifully, but she does have a little heart murmur, but the vet said it was common in older age, so I'm not sure if she it was congenital or just age.

Thanks for the warm welcoming! I'm already an addict, i know you'll see more of me! I can't wait to find my new puppy and have pics to post!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE


> I cannot comment personally on the breeder, but I did find the website http://www.mellamaltamaltese.com/ which states her line started from Marge Rozik - Villa Malta - now owned by Debbie Martin and Debbie Palmeiri It appears she recently started to show. These are all good points.[/B]


FYI, Millie at Mella Malta told me that "she stands by her pups and has a lifetime guarantee on her pups for any congenital problems", I'll definitely have to get that in writing. I've also been speaking with Debbie Martin about a pup too. It's just so hard because I don't get to see them in person...or i mean see them in puppy. :goof:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:Welcome 4: I have no idea about the breeder (but she sounds good to me), but I just wanted to welcome you to the site! Is that Angel in your avatar? If so, she sure is cute! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What area of the country are you located in? Perhaps we can give you some suggestions....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 5 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801447


> QUOTE





> I cannot comment personally on the breeder, but I did find the website http://www.mellamaltamaltese.com/ which states her line started from Marge Rozik - Villa Malta - now owned by Debbie Martin and Debbie Palmeiri It appears she recently started to show. These are all good points.[/B]


FYI, Millie at Mella Malta told me that "she stands by her pups and has a lifetime guarantee on her pups for any congenital problems", I'll definitely have to get that in writing. I've also been speaking with Debbie Martin about a pup too. It's just so hard because I don't get to see them in person...or i mean see them in puppy. :goof:
[/B][/QUOTE]


It looks as if she did show for a couple years and hasn't since? I don't see any recent pics or show pics. Marge Rosik's line was owned by three kennels in different parts of the country. One was Jenny Siliski of Hollybelles. You can do research on her. It's not pretty.

Because a breeder gives it in writing there still may be catches and remember it's only as good as the paper it's written on. I'd research and talk to others who have her pups before buying. That's what most of us do.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 5 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801473


> :Welcome 4: I have no idea about the breeder (but she sounds good to me), but I just wanted to welcome you to the site! Is that Angel in your avatar? If so, she sure is cute! :wub:[/B]


Yes, that is Angel my Bangel or "Hairgel" She's the sweetest thing ever, 10 years old and lives with my mom in Texas. She loves to give you sweet kisses! I would have more pics, but ofoto.com deletes all your pics if you don't buy pictures from them. I'm pretty bummed as a lot of my pics were on there and the computer they were stored on is fried...


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801488


> What area of the country are you located in? Perhaps we can give you some suggestions....[/B]


I'm in San Francisco, I've called pretty much everyone in the area already.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 5 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801490


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 5 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801447





> QUOTE





> I cannot comment personally on the breeder, but I did find the website http://www.mellamaltamaltese.com/ which states her line started from Marge Rozik - Villa Malta - now owned by Debbie Martin and Debbie Palmeiri It appears she recently started to show. These are all good points.[/B]


FYI, Millie at Mella Malta told me that "she stands by her pups and has a lifetime guarantee on her pups for any congenital problems", I'll definitely have to get that in writing. I've also been speaking with Debbie Martin about a pup too. It's just so hard because I don't get to see them in person...or i mean see them in puppy. :goof: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


It looks as if she did show for a couple years and hasn't since? I don't see any recent pics or show pics. Marge Rosik's line was owned by three kennels in different parts of the country. One was Jenny Siliski of Hollybelles. You can do research on her. It's not pretty.

Because a breeder gives it in writing there still may be catches and remember it's only as good as the paper it's written on. I'd research and talk to others who have her pups before buying. That's what most of us do.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, thanks, I will def keep that in mind in my search...Cosy is adorable!!! I think I looked through all your albums and I love her look, do you groom her yourself? I'm going to give Bonnie a call...a face like that is worth it! =)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 6 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801581


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801488





> What area of the country are you located in? Perhaps we can give you some suggestions....[/B]


I'm in San Francisco, I've called pretty much everyone in the area already.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh gosh, there are a lot of great breeders in California... What was the problem when you called them? Just wondering what it is about the one you chose that appeals to you? Have you looked at the AMA list? Also we have a lot of resources and info here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46762


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 6 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801581


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801488





> What area of the country are you located in? Perhaps we can give you some suggestions....[/B]


I'm in San Francisco, I've called pretty much everyone in the area already.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Have you called Sheila Riley of Maltangels Maltese? She is in your area, is a wonderful person, has bred top winning Maltese through the years and her website MaltAngel Maltese indicates that she has some puppies available. What about Stacy from Bellarata Maltese? She, too, is a wonderful person who is breeding very nice puppies from very good lines. For me the real upside of buying locally is that you get to see the pups, meet the breeder in person and get a real sense of whether or not the breeder will be there over time to answer your questions and provide advice. Good luck in your search.

MaryH


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 5 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801490


> Marge Rosik's line was owned by three kennels in different parts of the country. One was Jenny Siliski of Hollybelles. You can do research on her. It's not pretty.[/B]


After Marge Rozik's death the Villa Malta Kennel passed to Debbie Palmieri and Debbie Martin. Others may have thought, based on what they claim Marge told them before her death, that they might inherit some ownership interest, but that never happened. Debbie Martin and Debbie Palmieri have admirably carried on the good name of the Villa Malta Kennel and continue to produce top quality dogs in the Villa Malta tradition.

MaryH


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jul 6 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801649


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 5 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801490





> Marge Rosik's line was owned by three kennels in different parts of the country. One was Jenny Siliski of Hollybelles. You can do research on her. It's not pretty.[/B]


After Marge Rozik's death the Villa Malta Kennel passed to Debbie Palmieri and Debbie Martin. Others may have thought, based on what they claim Marge told them before her death, that they might inherit some ownership interest, but that never happened. Debbie Martin and Debbie Palmieri have admirably carried on the good name of the Villa Malta Kennel and continue to produce top quality dogs in the Villa Malta tradition.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

I met the Villa Malta breeders at a dog show. They had beautiful malts and were very nice and informative, even BEFORE the show!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hope you got thr response . :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 5 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801582


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 5 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801490





> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 5 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801447





> QUOTE





> I cannot comment personally on the breeder, but I did find the website http://www.mellamaltamaltese.com/ which states her line started from Marge Rozik - Villa Malta - now owned by Debbie Martin and Debbie Palmeiri It appears she recently started to show. These are all good points.[/B]


FYI, Millie at Mella Malta told me that "she stands by her pups and has a lifetime guarantee on her pups for any congenital problems", I'll definitely have to get that in writing. I've also been speaking with Debbie Martin about a pup too. It's just so hard because I don't get to see them in person...or i mean see them in puppy. :goof: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


It looks as if she did show for a couple years and hasn't since? I don't see any recent pics or show pics. Marge Rosik's line was owned by three kennels in different parts of the country. One was Jenny Siliski of Hollybelles. You can do research on her. It's not pretty.

Because a breeder gives it in writing there still may be catches and remember it's only as good as the paper it's written on. I'd research and talk to others who have her pups before buying. That's what most of us do.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, thanks, I will def keep that in mind in my search...Cosy is adorable!!! I think I looked through all your albums and I love her look, do you groom her yourself? I'm going to give Bonnie a call...a face like that is worth it! =)
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! Yes, I do groom Cosy myself.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jul 6 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801647


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 6 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801581





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 5 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801488





> What area of the country are you located in? Perhaps we can give you some suggestions....[/B]


I'm in San Francisco, I've called pretty much everyone in the area already.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Have you called Sheila Riley of Maltangels Maltese? She is in your area, is a wonderful person, has bred top winning Maltese through the years and her website MaltAngel Maltese indicates that she has some puppies available. What about Stacy from Bellarata Maltese? She, too, is a wonderful person who is breeding very nice puppies from very good lines. For me the real upside of buying locally is that you get to see the pups, meet the breeder in person and get a real sense of whether or not the breeder will be there over time to answer your questions and provide advice. Good luck in your search.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi MaryH,
Sorry it took so long to responde, i don't know how to keep track and find my post, i'm still learning the ways of SM. 
yeah, I called her, I was on the way to see her pup, when she got sold, i didn't even get a chance to see her! =(
I'm looking at another breeder, is it really safe to ship the pups?


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I personally think there are other breeders in PA that are much better.
Dee


----------



## moondoggy (Mar 11, 2010)

*maltese breeder???*

I would like to warn innocent maltese buyers about Mella Malta Maltese. I purchased a Maltese show boy about 2 mos ago and paid her $2850.00 when I received him he had no testicles and a bad case of ear mites that took 2 weeks to clear up. As you probably know you cannot show a boy without testicles and I had agreed to show him. I even had him shipped directly to the handler Millie wanted me to use! This handler said even if he had his testicles he was not show material. The handler sent the dog back to Millie. When I asked Millie for my money back she said "sure whatever you want-we didn't know he didn't have testicles." How can you sell show dogs and not know whether they have testicles or not???She has not sent my money back and it has been 2 mos. I requested she send it back via paypal as it was sent to her. She then resold the dog(I was supposed to get my money back then) to someone and did not tell her the testicles were not descended before she got him. She also told the new owner that the handler was the breeder not her. You can imagine the surprise when the handler got this angry call from someone who thought she was the breeder of a dog with no testicles and was not informed. As a breeder that tries to do the right thing I am appalled at this lack of responsibility for her dogs. The woman that purchased the dog said she didn't know why she lied about being the breeder except Millie had too many dogs there and she wasn't even home-she(Millie) was at her mothers. If you have a dog from Millie that is fine you just got lucky. I had read some bad reviews about Millie but was skeptical but now I am a BELIEVER!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I have learned that when you hear more than one or two bad things about a breeder, it's a good idea to listen! I'm so sorry you had this experience, but thank you for sharing so others can be spared the heartache.


----------



## moondoggy (Mar 11, 2010)

*mella malta maltese*

I bought a show dog from Mille 3 mos ago and she sent a dog with no testicles. You cannot show a boy without testicles. When I talked with her about the problem she said "I didn't know". ??? I asked for my money back and she said "anything you want" but it has been 3 mos now and I haven't received any money. I even had the dog shipped to the handler Millie wanted the dog shown by($350.00 to ship) the handler took him to the vet and I have proof he had NO testicles. He also had an infected ear that required medication and was matted- then Millie wanted me and the handler to sell him-she didn't want him back. She did get him back and then sold him as a pet and charged an enormous price according to the lady who bought him from Millie. I still didn't get any money. She(new owner) was upset because Millie had not told her that he had no testicles and was now going to pay for surgery after paying an enormous price- and on top of that Millie lied and told the lady that the handler was the breeder of the puppy. You can imagine the handlers surprise when she got this phone call saying it was one of her dogs!!! why Millie told this customer that the handler was the breeder we will never know??Of course the handler was shocked beyond belief. The whole thing has been a nightmare and I hope no one else will have to go through this ordeal. I am not bashing I'm just stating facts of what happened to me and the handler.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't know what to say - so sorry this happened to you. Testicles and bites are the two things I watch very closely in show potential pups - and testicles can go up and down and hide from you but it sounds like this may not have been the case.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been in and around Maltese for many many years - however, have stepped out of the online Maltese world for the past few years. One of the reasons is Mella Maltese that left me completely disgusted. I won't go into the details but I wouldn't recommend anyone purchasing a show or pet puppy from them.

I know I am reviving an old thread but was touching up on the latest Maltese happenings as I am considering another Maltese.


----------

